# Careful of online advise.



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I couldn't let this one pass. Woman facing wood on a jointer with hair in her face, loose clothing, gloves on and about 5" of the head exposed with no guard. This was suppose to be how to do it safe. Gees I guess her next trick would be to sit on the board for more pressure as it's being faced.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Accident waiting to happen


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Women have been scalped in situations like this. When I was a teacher teaching chemistry, one of the girls had a bouffant hairstyle. We had bunsen burners around and I told her to tie her hair back. She gave that shrug that teenage girls do and reluctantly complied.
johnep


----------

